# eBook British Army 2008



## tomahawk6 (14 Sep 2008)

This is a free book offered by Mr MacKinlay if anyone is interested.

From the author:



> Ladies and Gentlemen,
> 
> I wrote, self-published and sold off the print run in July 2008, of a text entitled :
> 
> ...


----------

